# New One Pass Problems



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

This just started a couple of days ago - prior to that everything was fine. I've noticed the issue on my Roamio Plus. We use Cablevision which maps HD channels to the 700 range for cable card users (ie, NBC SD is channel 4 while NBC HD is 704, etc). Without cable cards [using the cable company box] NBC HD is channel 4.

When setting up a season pass for an HD channel (let's say 704) for a show airing this evening the following occurs:

1) The pass is set for channel 4. I have to change it in the one pass "options" menu

2) There are no check marks next to the show for this evening, but future episodes (next week, etc) DO have check marks next to them

Again, this just began occurring a couple of days ago. Has anyone else noticed something similar?


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

Why don't you just deselect all the SD channels in your Channel List that are replicated in HD? No worries that when the Tivo opts to record by title. Can't record an SD version if the channel doesn't exist to the Tivo.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for your response. And while it certainly makes sense, I'd prefer it works as it's supposed to (and has up to now).


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Look in your default OnePass options (Settings --> Recording --> OnePass and Recording Options) and make sure Get in HD is set to 'If possible' or 'Always'.

If it is there may be a mistake in your program data indicating programs on SD channels are HD. Or it could be a bug in the recent software release but I haven't seen any other reports of this.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The setting is correct, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Your particular problem is not new. 1P creation (at least appears to) defaults to the lowest numbered channel of the next showing. You should be able to change it to the correct channel when you create it.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Your particular problem is not new. 1P creation (at least appears to) defaults to the lowest numbered channel of the next showing. You should be able to change it to the correct channel when you create it.


Yes, but it worked fine until a few days ago - never had that problem before - one pass always used the channel to which I was tuned when creating the pass (this is my 5th TiVo and I've been on board for 13 years).


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> Your particular problem is not new. 1P creation (at least appears to) defaults to the lowest numbered channel of the next showing. You should be able to change it to the correct channel when you create it.


I ran into this yesterday. When creating a 1P for a program I was unable to set the channel to ANYTHING except All Channels and also the HD option to ANYTHING but always! However immediately after saving the 1P I was able to edit it and set the channel to a specific one and also the HD option to whatever I wished. TiVo needs to get their act together on this one. Pretty lame programming.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

series5orpremier said:


> Look in your default OnePass options (Settings --> Recording --> OnePass and Recording Options) and make sure Get in HD is set to 'If possible' or 'Always'.
> 
> If it is there may be a mistake in your program data indicating programs on SD channels are HD. Or it could be a bug in the recent software release but I haven't seen any other reports of this.


This setting will have no effect if a specific channel is specified in the One Pass; it only has meaning if you select "All". After all, a given channel is supposed to be either SD or HD.

Another thing to remember is that selecting HD programs depends upon the HD flag in the metadata, and that flag has become notoriously unreliable; using it is more likely to prevent recordings than select HD versions of a program for recording.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ADG said:


> Yes, but it worked fine until a few days ago - never had that problem before - one pass always used the channel to which I was tuned when creating the pass (this is my 5th TiVo and I've been on board for 13 years).


You're just being stubborn here - delete the freaking SD dupe channels to avoid HD recording issues.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> You're just being stubborn here - delete the freaking SD dupe channels to avoid HD recording issues.


I beg your pardon? Do me a favor, go help someone else.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ADG said:


> I beg your pardon? Do me a favor, go help someone else.


:up:

However, it's been working the way I described for quite a while now, at least for me.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> :up:
> 
> However, it's been working the way I described for quite a while now, at least for me.


I believe you - but it doesn't sound like the same problem I'm having. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just one of those software glitches that pop up once in a while and disappear on their own just as quickly (and mysteriously)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ADG said:


> Again, this just began occurring a couple of days ago. Has anyone else noticed something similar?





ADG said:


> I believe you - but it doesn't sound like the same problem I'm having. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just one of those software glitches that pop up once in a while and disappear on their own just as quickly (and mysteriously)


I'm afraid you are right. I have a similar problem (as do others). TiVo support has only responded with the normal: reboot then do a guided setup. The more I think about it the more I think there is some problem with program flags. Things like "new", "HD", "if possible" seem to have lost their meaning. It's hard to know exactly when it broke since not all programs are affected, both Roamio and Premiere are the same, and not all boxes have a problem. True, I only noticed it with the new season, but that may not be a valid thing since 20.5.2 and .2a may be the problem. Or it may not be us, it may be the TiVo servers. I guess we will never know.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank you Joe. I feel better knowing it's not just me (though I'm sorry that you and others are also having problems).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ADG said:


> Thank you Joe. I feel better knowing it's not just me (though I'm sorry that you and others are also having problems).


I agree that there are multiple problems with 1P creation but the first problem you described (wrong default channel) has been around for a while.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> I agree that there are multiple problems with 1P creation but the first problem you described (wrong default channel) has been around for a while.


Perhaps, but not on any of my units (2 Roamios, Premier, 2 S3's). Anyway, thanks everyone for responding.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

So when I created the one pass for quantico, i neglected to change the channel from the SD channel 7. But it has the option to record in HD if possible, so why didn't it record the HD channel? 

This one pass is ridiculous, why don't they use the channel you were on in the guide when you created it? 

Cmon TiVo, who comes up with these ideas? Need a new system engineer to write better requirements?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

philt56 said:


> So when I created the one pass for quantico, i neglected to change the channel from the SD channel 7. But it has the option to record in HD if possible, so why didn't it record the HD channel?


When you set a 1P to record from a specific channel, the "Record in HD" option is quite properly ignored and is in fact "greyed out".



philt56 said:


> This one pass is ridiculous, why don't they use the channel you were on in the guide when you created it?


That is what the issue here is. It _*should*_ default to the channel of the entry you selected.



philt56 said:


> Cmon TiVo, who comes up with these ideas? Need a new system engineer to write better requirements?


As I said elsewhere: badly designed, badly implemented, and poorly tested.


----------

